# Needed Samsung USB Driver for Vista 64x



## mfisen (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a new Samsung 770 cell phone. I cannot find a PC Link Samsung USB driver for vista 64x.
Any help would be appreciated, including where/how to install.
Thanks,
MFISEN


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

You can find the driver from the Samsung Website, I have tryed to look but i cannot find it, If you have problems just post the model of you cell phone.

Have A Nice Day,

Jay.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if there are no drivers try running the xp64 in campatible mode
http://www.samsung.com/download/query.aspx?agreement=y&keyword=770
you need the full model number as you can see there are a number of different 770 listed


----------



## mfisen (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi-
Thanks for your advice. I finally got a response from samsung directly--they do not have a USB driver suitable for Vista yet.
mfisen


----------



## mfisen (Jun 1, 2007)

dai said:


> if there are no drivers try running the xp64 in campatible mode
> http://www.samsung.com/download/query.aspx?agreement=y&keyword=770
> you need the full model number as you can see there are a number of different 770 listed


Thanks
More confusion-the model on the box is simply
770, inside the phone itself it is SCH-A930 (which is not listed on the samsung site's drop down list of models...)
Thanks for your suggestion,
mfisen


----------

